# Anyone from the Benline



## Annmckinnon (Jul 25, 2018)

Wondering if anyone out there was ever with the Benline ,my father Alexander McKinnon was with them for 40 years, most of the trips were to the Far East.


----------



## Bluenose (Nov 29, 2008)

Ann

Try reposting in Shipping Discussion/Shipping Lines/Ben Line elsewhere in these Forums. It's where some old Ben Line men swing the lamp and given your father's length of service I'm sure there will be a few who remember him. Any info on when he served, in what capacity and what ships (probably more than a few !) would help to jog memories.

Good luck

Bluenose


----------



## mistermac46 (Sep 26, 2014)

Annmckinnon said:


> Wondering if anyone out there was ever with the Benline ,my father Alexander McKinnon was with them for 40 years, most of the trips were to the Far East.


I sailed with the Benline in the mid 60's. Lost my discharge book in the 90's in a fire. However I can remember sailing on the Bencruachan, Bendearg, Benvalla, Bengloe, Benvrackie, just to mention a few. All trips to the Far East. Great memories of my teenage years. Duncan MacDonald.


----------



## Charles Mattress (Apr 27, 2019)

Annmckinnon said:


> Wondering if anyone out there was ever with the Benline ,my father Alexander McKinnon was with them for 40 years, most of the trips were to the Far East.


did the usual far east


----------

